# Big Deer



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

No idea if there is truth to this but i heard a rumor there was a new possible state record shot up by wahalla?

Neone else hear anything?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think it was a state record pheasant......And it was shot up by Pembina!!!! :wink:


----------

